# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  "Why Becoming An Entrepreneur is the Answer to Your Failed Job Searches"

## Theocrat

This article comes from Scott Gerber of the Young Entrepreneur Council.




> There are over 81 million young people unemployed worldwide. Not to mention tens  if not hundreds  of millions more that are underemployed. In the U.S., youth unemployment is just shy of 20 percent, nearly 40 percent of Gen Y has been either unemployed or underemployed at some point since December 2007 and college graduates are so poor that they are being forced to move back in with their parents and default on student loans in record numbers.
> 
> These facts arent just depressing  theyre downright scary.
> 
> Yet still, the older generations cant seem to let go of the antiquated mantra of work hard, get good grades, and go to school to get a job.
> 
> In a world where we have innumerable career experts still advising us on how to improve our job search efforts and parents still pressuring us to validate our diplomas by sending out countless resumes, I must ask: WHAT ROCK ARE THESE PEOPLE LIVING UNDER!
> 
> How much longer are we going to pretend that jobs are going to miraculously appear out of thin air? How much longer are we going to disillusion ourselves into believing that globalization, recession, automation and the over-abundance of educational institutions havent forever changed our world?


Read more here.

----------


## Seraphim

100% correct.

Entrepreneurialship isn't dead, it's just on life support. Let's revive it!

----------


## specsaregood

It is also the best option if you want to go the non-university self-taught route.

----------


## ItsTime

Exactly, when my construction company went under I never thought "oh man I need to 'go find a job'" I thought "I need to make myself a job!" So glad I did.

-Typing this outside my Maine ocean side cottage. Brought to me by "not working for someone else."

----------


## amyre

Funny you should mention that.....we've actually started talking to our kids about other options besides college, which is way outside of any conversation we ever thought we'd have with them.

----------


## ClayTrainor

Great article Theo, thanks for sharing!  

Do yourself a favour and watch the video below, if you haven't seen it yet.  It's very inspiring. 




> "Real growth means production of what people demand, that's entrepreneurship not your central plan" - Hayek, from Keynes vs Hayek Round 2 Rap


I think public schools discourage kids from wanting to become entrepreneurs.  When learning about the working world in my public school we were usually taught that going on strike and demanding more things is the way to get ahead in the working world, as opposed to starting up your own entrepreneurial venture and taking a risk.

I guess it's to be expected when the people educating us were employees of the state.

----------


## nobody's_hero

It's either a *really good* time to start because the economy is in the pits and it doesn't take much to 'get into the game', or it's a *really bad* time to start because the government is now picking winners and losers more zealously than it ever has in our history.

If Ron Paul wins, I'd start a business.

But I wouldn't start one so Obama-Bushians can crush it.

I think we'd see more entrepreneurs right now if the government wasn't rigging the markets so heavily.

Anyone heard about the three young girls' lemonade stand in Midway, GA; shut down by the city for not having a permit? Clay is right, it is as if the establishment wants to discourage entrepreneurs.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> It's either a *really good* time to start because the economy is in the pits and it doesn't take much to 'get into the game', or it's a *really bad* time to start because the government is now picking winners and losers more zealously than it ever has in our history.


It's always a good time to try and start a business, especially now that the internet exists.

We have an Entire Global Marketplace at our fingertips, it's pretty crazy.

----------


## smartguy911

Isn't this more of a personal thing?  Some people are just not designed to do business? Running a business is a full time job and in some cases requires working 7 days a week and even after you come home.  Most people don't enjoy the stress of business and they want instant pay.

----------


## romacox

Years back my husband was working a job that promised a nice retirement, but I noticed when the original owner passed away, and left the business to his son and then grandson; things did not look promising.

I was working jobs in which management was taking 3 hour lunches, arriving late, and going home early while leaving the work up to the rest of us.

  So in 1984 I started a business. I figured that since he was making the major part of the income, it made more sense for me to venture out into the unknown.  It was a good idea because in 1999 my husband's  company went belly up taking his retirement with them.  He, and my son- in- law (who also was experiencing a job loss at the time)  joined my company. They expanded it considerably, and took it in a new direction...adding employees more employees (I had only one part timer).

We have always operated out of our home, which has allowed us the flexibility to move from one service to another as things changed.  What is profitable today is a losing venture tomorrow, and that is happening at a faster and faster pace due to government regulation and subsidies to companies like Walmart.
My husband and I work as a team, but never do just one thing which also allows us the flexibility to move in a new direction  if needed .
In 2008 the construction industry collapsed (that was more deliberate than most people not in the Construction industry realize...but that is another story.  It was manipulated, and many companies unknowingly cooperated with their own demise. ).  We sadly let go of all employees, and moved in a new direction.... owning our own business though.
It takes about 2 years to make something profitable, so it means tightening one's belt for at least that long.  But it is again stating to pay off for us.
We have no employees now because workman's comp, payroll tax, liability insurance, ext just does not warrant the cost. Many years ago an employee was an asset (he made his wage, and a small profit), however now he is a liability (the expense connected with his employment can put you in the red.)
All in all, I recommend entrepreneurship over working for a company in which you are a liability while the illegal worker, who's wage is subsidized by welfare, is an asset.

----------


## torchbearer

> All in all, I recommend entrepreneurship over working for a company in which you are a liability while the illegal worker, who's wage is subsidized by welfare, is an asset.


you almost had it.
this quote from your post explains why illegals are prefered:
"We have no employees now because workman's comp, payroll tax, liability insurance, ext just does not warrant the cost. Many years ago an employee was an asset (he made his wage, and a small profit), however now he is a liability (the expense connected with his employment can put you in the red.)"

you don't have any of those employment taxes when hiring an illegal. thus, the illegal has become the wage with small profit minus the taxes and insurances.

----------


## Travlyr

I don't know. Workers and business are facing higher and higher taxes in the very near future. 

I wish I could prove this concept:
It is my opinion that if we were using honest money in a free society, then people would only have to work a few hours each week to pay the bills... perhaps as low as 10 hours per week and do quite well.

The amount of wealth that central banks take from people through the inflation tax is huge. Thousands upon thousands throughout ones lifetime... of real wealth. And then what they don't put in their own pockets they throw away on destructive wars and inefficient boondoggles.

The reason I believe that one could survive by working very few hours is because when I look around a vast majority of people are not doing anything productive. A lot of people are surfing the Internet while others are just shuffling papers back and forth.

The media tell lies and hides information while schools teach a lot of baloney. Most politicians don't do anything productive ... lobbyists and lawyers as well. It's not that we don't need people doing those things, it is just that most of what a lot of people do is not a productive use of time.

----------


## therepublic

does anyone know it this is all true? 




13 thousand annual income is plush living if your housing, education, medical, ext is free.  I mean why would you look for a higher paying job when welfare  is this nice?

*Think about it :  If you hire an illegal worker, you pay no Social Security, no workman's comp, no liability, no medical on the guy, and you can pay him 13,000 annually, and he will not complain because the taxpayer pays for all his benefits, and housing through welfare.  Nice deal for everyone but the legal worker, and the taxpayer*

Start your own business before it is too late, even if it is just a side venture for awhile.  But if you become an illegal employer, you are working for the demise of our Sovereignty ( homogenized global governance) , and the price you will pay in the end, is your freedom (no more then a Benedict Arnold)

----------


## Johncjackson

> Isn't this more of a personal thing?  Some people are just not designed to do business? Running a business is a full time job and in some cases requires working 7 days a week and even after you come home.  Most people don't enjoy the stress of business and they want instant pay.


To an extent, yes. However, if your goal is to "make a living"- which I assume most people have/want a job to afford to live ( there are many other legit purposes of a job/career)- there are many ways to earn money to live without working every day or needing to adhere to someone else's schedule and putting yourself and family last.

Besides, the trend in being EMPLOYED is working 7 days and/or 60+ hours OR only being allowed to work 30 hours or less and not qualifying for benefits or making enough income to live. It used to be a lot easier to find a 5 day/40 hour job that covered everything or work multiple jobs for as many hours as you wanted/needed. These days a lot more people are required to work all day every day for the same pay or people who want to work 2-3 jobs ( in order to earn enough total income) who are not able to because employers require 100% open availability but only offer very low hours with no notice or flexibility.

I think some of us ( i include myself) are self-employed out of necessity. I flirted with getting job(s) over the last couple of years and really just found there weren't any that were worth the costs.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Can those who are self-employed post what they do/provide in this thread?

----------


## romacox

Husband now does lawn care home maintenance.  I am a tutor, and have an online business.

----------


## Seraphim

QFT

Honest money would probably have the average working wage be enough at 20-30 hours a week and live comfortably. 10 hours if you're real smart with your money and moderate with consumption.




> I don't know. Workers and business are facing higher and higher taxes in the very near future. 
> 
> I wish I could prove this concept:
> It is my opinion that if we were using honest money in a free society, then people would only have to work a few hours each week to pay the bills... perhaps as low as 10 hours per week and do quite well.
> 
> The amount of wealth that central banks take from people through the inflation tax is huge. Thousands upon thousands throughout ones lifetime... of real wealth. And then what they don't put in their own pockets they throw away on destructive wars and inefficient boondoggles.
> 
> The reason I believe that one could survive by working very few hours is because when I look around a vast majority of people are not doing anything productive. A lot of people are surfing the Internet while others are just shuffling papers back and forth.
> 
> The media tell lies and hides information while schools teach a lot of baloney. Most politicians don't do anything productive ... lobbyists and lawyers as well. It's not that we don't need people doing those things, it is just that most of what a lot of people do is not a productive use of time.

----------


## georgiaboy

ToD winner.  The writer of the article in the OP is correct in so many ways.

Entrepreneurship = the American Way = the Land of Opportunity, where anyone from any station of life can strike out on his/her own and make a go of it.  This is the promise of America, why so many have and still immigrate here.

The entrepreneurial spirit must be nurtured and allowed to vibrantly flourish in America.  It's at the core of who we are as rugged, creative individuals.

----------


## Theocrat

> Great article Theo, thanks for sharing!  
> 
> Do yourself a favour and watch the video below, if you haven't seen it yet.  It's very inspiring. 
> 
> 
> 
> I think public schools discourage kids from wanting to become entrepreneurs.  When learning about the working world in my public school we were usually taught that going on strike and demanding more things is the way to get ahead in the working world, as opposed to starting up your own entrepreneurial venture and taking a risk.
> 
> I guess it's to be expected when the people educating us were employees of the state.


Exactly. Most students in universities are taught to be workers for the rest of their lives, by getting a good job that pays a lot so they can spend all their money on the "finer things in life," instead of saving and investing for the future. Rarely are they taught to be business owners, and I think it's because our universities have rejected the principle of private property ownership (thanks to socialism being inculcated in the curriculum).

When I was in college, I always enjoyed my business classes because they made me hungry to own and operate a business for myself to make huge profits and provide for other people's needs. Unfortunately, we have a political culture which stifles entrepreneurship, because successful business owners are made to feel guilty for making lots of money. Also, we have a tax system that punishes successful entrepreneurs for "making too much money," so they usually take their ideas and businesses overseas.

So, I agree that public education discourages entrepreneurship, and do I dare say it's done on purpose to enslave the masses to be dependent on a few people as well as the government.

----------


## rhelwig

> I don't know. Workers and business are facing higher and higher taxes in the very near future.


Then stop paying taxes. I stopped a few years ago, and feel much better about it.




> The amount of wealth that central banks take from people through the inflation tax is huge. Thousands upon thousands throughout ones lifetime... of real wealth. And then what they don't put in their own pockets they throw away on destructive wars and inefficient boondoggles.


They can only steal through inflation if you keep your assets in their money. If instead you hold your assets in things with real value, you'll at least protect yourself some from their theft.

As far as posting what entrepreneurial thing we're doing, I am running Shire Silver which creates bullion that fits in your wallet. Intended for everyday trade/barter as something much more convenient than rounds or coins, it has opened many eyes up to possibilities they hadn't imagined before. It still isn't paying the bills, but there is growth and I've only been selling product for just over a year. I do side jobs of labor and websites to pay the bills.

----------


## Travlyr

> ToD winner.  The writer of the article in the OP is correct in so many ways.
> 
> Entrepreneurship = the American Way = the Land of Opportunity, where anyone from any station of life can strike out on his/her own and make a go of it.  This is the promise of America, why so many have and still immigrate here.
> 
> The entrepreneurial spirit must be nurtured and allowed to vibrantly flourish in America.  It's at the core of who we are as rugged, creative individuals.


+ rep




> Then stop paying taxes. I stopped a few years ago, and feel much better about it.
> 
> They can only steal through inflation if you keep your assets in their money. If instead you hold your assets in things with real value, you'll at least protect yourself some from their theft.
> 
> As far as posting what entrepreneurial thing we're doing, I am running Shire Silver which creates bullion that fits in your wallet. Intended for everyday trade/barter as something much more convenient than rounds or coins, it has opened many eyes up to possibilities they hadn't imagined before. It still isn't paying the bills, but there is growth and I've only been selling product for just over a year. I do side jobs of labor and websites to pay the bills.


Civil disobedience is not for everyone, but I admire anyone who uses it. I saw a marijuana deal going down yesterday as I walked by a car. I grinned and thought to myself ... why the hell is that illegal? Those kids are not criminals.

----------


## squarepusher

> Can those who are self-employed post what they do/provide in this thread?


plant nutrients 

http://stores.ebay.com/Greenleaf-Nutrients

----------


## junkmonkey

I ran a business out of my dorm room last year. I didnt make a profit, but it was my own fault. And anyway it was a great experience and I learned a lot.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Nice thread.   I plan on being an entrepreneur myself.   I just need to save up the capital first.  I've already written a business plan.

----------

